# State Requirements



## allisongracet (Apr 13, 2016)

I live in Texas and have a goat that is mostly trained to pull the cart. He is still figuring out a few things but.. he's getting there... slowly.
Anyway, I need to know, can I take him on trails in Texas? There is a horse trail not far from my house at a park. Lots of people bring horses, dogs, bikes on the trail but I've never seen goats there. I want to know if there are laws against me bringing my goat with me.
I just raise a few pet goats out in my backyard. None of them are tagged or anything - just useless, fat, pet goats. Are tags necessary/required?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I assume that goats are allowed anywhere that horses are and no one has ever told me different. In my state wethers are exempt from scrapies tag requirements.


----------



## allisongracet (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm just worried that I'd load up the gear, cart, and goat, then haul the trailer over to the park entrance only to find out that I'm not allowed. I would be devastated! I've looked all over the Internet with no answers. So this is my last resort... Otherwise, I'll just head over there and see what happens I guess!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

As long as you follow trail etiquette I don't see any reason you'd not be allowed. Goats yield to hikers and horses if they want to pass. Mountain bikers are supposed to walk their bikes by but, not all them got the memo :lol:

Horses tend to spook at pack goats, I don't know about cart goats.


----------



## allisongracet (Apr 13, 2016)

Alright! I'll definitely yield to everyone. It's a narrow trail so I'll probably have someone walk ahead of us the first time to keep an eye out for those crazy mountain bikers :lol:
Thanks for the info! I'm so excited to be able to use his cart in more places than my backyard and my street.


----------

